# Help! Eyelash Curler for Big Fishy Eyes?



## chocodcocoa (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi girls...

I need a new eyelash curler since my cheap drugstore curler is dying... and to tell the truth although it gave me an okay curl, it never fit my eye shape...

What would be a good curler for eyes that sorta protrude or bulge out like a fish?  My eyes looks like two round marbles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and the revlon curler I've been using just can't get the lashes on the outside corner of my eyes... 

Please help!


----------



## Joyness (Dec 5, 2007)

I don't have the same eye shape, but remember reading that the Shu Uemura curler was supposed to be a good option for larger eyes. May be worth checking out.


----------



## chipmunkvoice (Dec 5, 2007)

^ ive read the same thing. I would also recommend the Shiseido eyelash curler... the curve of curler is bigger. I used a cheap drugstore one before i converted to Shiseido... i now know why there are so many raves..... HUGE difference


----------



## ndn-ista (Dec 5, 2007)

SHU UMERA Hands Down!


----------



## jilliandanica (Dec 5, 2007)

another vote for Shu Uemura! I've heard great things about the Shiseido and Tarte ones too but the Shu one is my all time HG!

*EDIT:
If you have an issue with getting the outer corners of your eyes, try gettin gone of those precision lash curlers. Shu has a mini one shu uemura | MINI EYELASH CURLER and so does Japonesque. Laura Mercier used to have a good one too but it looks like it's been dc'd.


----------



## chocodcocoa (Dec 6, 2007)

Oooo thanks guys =)

I'll go and take a look at both the shiseido one and the shu one... and see which one fits my bulgy eyes better...


----------



## elektra513 (Sep 7, 2008)

Bump!

Any updated reviews for eyelash curlers for prominent eyes? Any less expensive recs?

Thanks


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_Bump!

Any updated reviews for eyelash curlers for prominent eyes? Any less expensive recs?

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, I wanna know too, although i sprung for the shu mini curler back when they had a sale, I'd still like something that'll work for my whole eye


----------



## elektra513 (Sep 7, 2008)

I just got back from Sephora (my last time I will EVER set foot in that store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but I digress...) and the Shu curler is longer/wider than the Shiseido but just by a little bit. I still don't know which one to buy, since now I will have to order online from the maker directly I will just have to keep doing online research...

I guess I might just get the Shu one, and then maybe just order the Shiseido replacement pads later since they fit both...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edited to update: I left again to find a Shiseido counter and bought their curler. I pulled it out in the car at a light (oopsie!) and tried it on my mascara'd eyes, waiting for the pinch. And there was none. Just revived lashes. When I got home I compared it to the no-name curler I bought from Target (curler of death I call it) and it just doesn't compare in design/shape for eyes. So in the garbage it goes. Shiseido is my new side-piece. Glad I went to so much trouble. Can't wait to try it tomorrow on bare lashes.

Thanks for reading


----------

